
Ask HN: Graphical Tablet for Remote Collaboration - Raed667
I find drawing very effective when i need to communicate ideas and explain architecture. However, i find it very unnatural and cumbersome to draw with a mouse on Google Jamboard (the app not the hardware).<p>I was thinking about getting a graphical drawing tablet, but I&#x27;m worried it is just a gimmick. And all reviews are from artists anyway.<p>Do you have a similar setup? What combination of hardware and software do you use?
======
snazz
I've been doing something similar with some friends of mine for fun instead of
work, but the concepts are the same. I purchased a relatively cheap Wacom
knockoff from Amazon and have had very good luck with everything about it,
from the pressure-sensitivity to the Linux support.

Depending on the software, the pressure-sensitivity might not work so well,
but that shouldn't be an issue for whiteboard-style usage.

My recommendation is that you use a 60% or tenkeyless keyboard so that you can
comfortably fit the drawing tablet to the far side of your mouse on the desk
and still be able to type. Having a trackball is nice since it means that you
don't have to give yourself a large area in which to use the mouse. If you're
ambidextrous with the mouse, this won't be an issue.

~~~
Raed667
Thanks! can you share the model you have ?

------
thanatos519
I'm not an artist but tablet displays feel more natural than plain tablets to
me. Consider a "convertible" laptop with a built-in Wacom tablet. For example,
I recently got a Lenovo Yoga 12 and found it to be super nice for not very
much. I don't really need the tablet, but I tested it with The GIMP and it
worked great!

